# Szklankowy - Meaning?



## bardistador

Can anyone tell me what the meaning of this word is?  I know it's somewhat related to glass, but that's all I know.


----------



## wolfbm1

Szklankowy could mean "glassie", that is a person who collects glasses and plates from tables in pubs or restaurants.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bardistador said:


> Can anyone tell me what the meaning of this word is?  I know it's somewhat related to glass, but that's all I know.


The word itself is an *adjective *from "_szklanka_" (cylinder formed glass with flat bottom, for juice, milk, whisky, and in Poland and Russia for tea (thin glass)). But I have never seen or heard the word, so you must give us the context to tell you what it actually was meant for.


----------



## Karton Realista

It's some sort of neologism. 
It is in Wikisłownik: https://pl.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/szklankowy , 
but doesn't appear in Słownik Języka Polskiego, and that means it's not an official word.


----------



## bardistador

I saw it in wiktionary.  The only context that is given is this: "Restauracja w Krakowie zatrudni dwóch szklankowych na weekendy."


----------



## Karton Realista

bardistador said:


> I saw it in wiktionary.  The only context that is given is this: "Restauracja w Krakowie zatrudni dwóch szklankowych na weekendy."


The wolfbm1 definition fits this example
"Restaurant in Krakow will hire two 'glassies' for weekends (to work on weekends) .


----------



## wolfbm1

Other words with the suffix -owy: salowy, księgowy, zastępowy, dźwigowy, manewrowy, ... 
Although this is the first time I have heard of the noun szklankowy, I could guess from the context that the word denoted an occupation.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Other words with the suffix -owy: salowy, księgowy, zastępowy, dźwigowy, manewrowy, ...
> Although this is the first time I have heard of the noun szklankowy, I could guess from the context that the word denoted an occupation.


We had no context in #1.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> We had no context in #1.


Sorry. I meant 'a context', e.g.:
"Do naszego zespołu poszukujemy młodej osoby na stanowisko pomoc barmana/szklankowy. Mile widziane osoby bez doświadczenia, studenci."
I guess the noun szklankowy is mostly used in the south of Poland.


----------



## bardistador

I guess it would translate as busboys - waiters who only bring/take away glasses/plates, and don't take orders or seat customers.


----------



## wolfbm1

bardistador said:


> I guess it would translate as busboys - waiters who only bring/take away glasses/plates, and don't take orders or seat customers.


I think that the proper Polish name of that job is młodszy kelner. The English counterpart is waiter's assistant. I think that one would not want to put the word 'szklankowy' on their CV.

By the way, I found an interesting explanation of the American verb bus:
" AmE _*to bus (a table)*_: to clear dirty dishes (etc.) from a table at a restaurant. For example, 'please bus your own table'. Also *busboy, busgirl*_: _person employed to clear tables at a restaurant/cafe. This is different from 'clear the table' because it can't be used of a table at home."
Source: separatedbyacommonlanguage.blogspot.com


----------

